# URGENT! Need advice on CIPP point repair systems



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks in advance for quick feedback guys. We have a good friend who had us out Saturday afternoon because he has had a leak coming into his basement for a while which has been getting steadily worse. He thought it was his water line but after doing quite a bit of digging himself and repairing some questionable sections the water was still there. The house has a partial basement with a slab on grade addition beside it. A day or two ago he noticed that the water leaking in was soapy and his wife was doing laundry at the time. I wasn't in the area, but my brother and Dad went there yesterday and camera'd the line from a basement cleanout. They saw an offset joint with what looked like a small hole in the bottom of the pipe just ahead of it. They put a dye tablet in the sump pump and when it pumped out the dyed water reentered the basement through the wall in about 15 seconds. The dyed water was also visible on the camera disappearing into the hole in the bottom of the pipe. The pipe is 4" ABS. From the cleanout to the break is about 6' but there is a combo wye that we have to go around. The break is under a slab directly under the shower in a bathroom. Replacing a section of pipe would require a complete bathroom demo. 

Today I was visiting with the owner and told him about CIPP point repair. He offered to help us purchase the equipment and use his job as our training grounds. This needs to be repaired ASAP. Any immediate input on point repair systems would be greatly appreciated. (Purchase price, ease of use, customer support, etc.) We are thinking Source One Pipe Patch but we know there are many such systems out there so we don't want to make an uninformed decision which we will regret later.

Some questions we have: 
How much overlap onto host pipe do you need to prevent water seeping between the host pipe and the patch? The shower wyes into the line about 14" ahead of the break so we can overlap about a foot.
How tight of corners can the patch be pushed around?
What sizes of patches can you get? I know 48", but do they make shorter or longer patches?
If anyone has any experience with these systems please let me know as soon as possible. Thanks again. ​


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Contact these guys...

http://www.s1eonline.com/pipepatch/trenchless-technology


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Red, that's who I plan on calling as soon as they open. Thanks.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

I was looking into using a system like what you are talking about on a job here, because the bottom of the pipe is out on a restaurant from the restroom out the c/o's. Make sure and check on what kind of warranty they will give you on the repair . The longest warranty I could find was 5 years maybe depending upon the company doing the work. Perhaps the residential warranty will be longer the other thing was the systems I checked into could not reline fittings combo's . just something to think about.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

lining an offset?
Any way to cut and dig in from outside the bathroom wall?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

drtyhands said:


> lining an offset?
> Any way to cut and dig in from outside the bathroom wall?


Not really, it is under slab and the bathroom is in the middle of the house. Owner wants to do it trenchless if possible.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Contact these guys...
> 
> http://www.s1eonline.com/pipepatch/trenchless-technology


Looks like their stuff could not be deployed through an offset.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe you could get that Plumber in Louisiana to tunnel under for you.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Been talking to them and others who use their stuff on Ridgid and DCF and it seems like everyone is pretty happy with them. Their 3" packer will do 4" but since it is actually overinflated the life span of the packer is reduced, but since it is 3" it is very flexible and will go around bends nicely so they say. They are lining 45s, 90s, and 4x6 transitions through multiple bends. 50 year warranty on the patch. Onsite training on the first job.

Any thoughts?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What kind of upfront cost to have the equipment?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

John, PM me your email address.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> Been talking to them and others who use their stuff on Ridgid and DCF and it seems like everyone is pretty happy with them. Their 3" packer will do 4" but since it is actually overinflated the life span of the packer is reduced, but since it is 3" it is very flexible and will go around bends nicely so they say. They are lining 45s, 90s, and 4x6 transitions through multiple bends. 50 year warranty on the patch. Onsite training on the first job.
> 
> Any thoughts?


50 year warranty is pretty good I couldn't find anyone here in Texas at least none of the big companies that do that type of work to offer more than a 10 year warranty.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Ratz:

I line pipe and "Patch" pipe for 10 years now. Let me know if I can help you.


----------

